# Pantalaimon!



## Overread (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok so its not his final form - but whenever I think of polecats I think of Pan from the Northern Lights! Anyway some polecats from the British Wildlife Centre

Anyway here to show:

taken with Canon 400D + Canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS + 1.4*teleconverter





f5, ISO 100, 1/320
link to larger: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/242/3264124148_645d732995_o.jpg





f5.6, ISO 100, 1/160sec
link to larger: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/237/3264123162_491c2575d5_o.jpg





f5, ISO 100, 1/500sec
link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3338/3264121794_ca2e1cebea_o.jpg

and because I am nice have a red too




f4, ISO 400, 1/160sec
link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3355/3230057702_9df55a2658_o.jpg

I have a nagging feelng that I have overdone the reds on this lot possibly...................................

Any comments and crits welcome - thank you


----------



## invisible (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice set and cute animal. My pick would be photo #3: good sharpness and great textures and colours. The subject is too centred in my opinion, though.


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 2, 2008)

Nearly lost my oatmeal when that red devil squirrel fill my screen!   Not because of the saturation, but the scale!  If you think it is too saturated, I'm sure a light desaturation would still look great.

Nice to see that 1.4 tele shot looking sharp, I'm evaluating a 3 some with that puppy too..

BTW - My local shop suggested I would not need the IS (of course they did, they had one non-IS in stock), but I am really glad I got the IS version! I like to do low & available light shooting when not in the full blaze of the sun.  And I suppose it is correct to say that I can also explore a wider range of apertures with my humming lens.

Cute friends you have there, a some nice compositions.

-Shea


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2008)

oops sorry - uploaded/linked to the wrong size 
and that is impressive catching a hummer with that lens! And yes the 1.4 is hardly a knock on sharpness at all -- and that red is definatly a softer shot (darped darker squirrel pen!


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 2, 2008)

No,.. no sorry - I like big shots, but I do get your format and it is easy to make little errors.  -S


----------



## misia (Nov 2, 2008)

They so cute.


----------

